# Atonal music resolved



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Since I joined this site I have noticed several discussions about the nature and existence of atonal music, which I have generally studiously avoided. I can now make them all redundant because the "problem" has been solved.

http://www.submediant.com/2015/11/02/study-so-called-atonal-music-just-been-in-a-minor-all-along/

In fact, I just came across this site this morning, and it seems to have several remarkable insights.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

This article was discussed in another thread and appears to have been a joke.

Check out: http://www.talkclassical.com/40711-critical-new-research-atonal.html


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I guess there's a fake news site for pretty much every field these days.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> I guess there's a fake news site for pretty much every field these days.


EXTRA EXTRA READ ALL ABOUT IT
FRANK ZAPPA HAS RETURNED FROM THE DEAD
He claims he wasn't dead, he just smelt funny


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

From the same site:
http://www.submediant.com/2015/11/07/7-composers-you-didnt-know-were-still-alive/


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Yes, it was so obviously a joke I didn't feel any need to highlight that. Much better to let it dawn on people by about paragraph 2. 
I only discovered the submediant site today, and thought it had some very funny items.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

This is hilarious. But for me the subtlest, unmentioned joke is that the famous passage that's said to have initiated the "breakdown" of tonality, the passage that's probably occasioned more conflicting analysis and more treatises and dissertations than any other harmonic sequence in music - the opening bars of Wagner's _Tristan und __Isolde_ - is, in point of fact, easily analyzed in A-minor.

People should have noticed that back then the absence of a key signature actually meant something.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

''The group of *distinguished music theorists and composers* responsible for the discovery summarized their findings in a paper given at the annual conference of the Society for Music Theory this past weekend in St. Louis.''

That's where they lost me.


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm actually in the mood for some atonal music... let me throw my cat on the piano.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Gouldanian said:


> I'm actually in the mood for some atonal music... let me throw my cat on the piano.


Add some milk to it, poor cat otherwise. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Add some milk to it, poor cat otherwise. :lol:


A contented cat will bring along that Scarlatti fugue....better hide some catnip between the piano keys instead!


----------



## Gouldanian (Nov 19, 2015)

You're both hilarious!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Gouldanian said:


> I'm actually in the mood for some atonal music... let me throw my cat on the piano.









...................


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

> And since none of this music sounds very happy, we were able to rule out C major as the key signature


:lol:

(15 characters)


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2015)

Stavrogin, all you need to do is punch in a bunch of periods or 6's or something, highlight them, and choose white in the colors menu. (You're welcome. I hadda figure this out on my own after typing (15 characters) in dozens of posts.)

By the way, has anyone yet* laughed at the "none of this music sounds very happy" joke? That's one of the more obvious jokes in the whole article. In fact, it's the first obvious joke in the article. Well, OK, the title is pretty obviously a joke. Fine. Fire me.

*Yes, I interpreted Stavrogin as laughing at something else than the absurdity of calling all keyless music unhappy. But that's OK. I've already been fired.


----------



## Stavrogin (Apr 20, 2014)

some guy said:


> Stavrogin, all you need to do is punch in a bunch of periods or 6's or something, highlight them, and choose white in the colors menu. (You're welcome. I hadda figure this out on my own after typing (15 characters) in dozens of posts.)
> 
> By the way, has anyone yet laughed at the "none of this music sounds very happy" joke? That's one of the more obvious jokes in the whole article. In fact, it's the first obvious joke in the article. Well, OK, the title is pretty obviously a joke. Fine. Fire me.


Thanks.

I actually use the "white text" trick for other purposes (lastly in the "the world is a piece of music" thread), namely to reveal my intended irony only to those who are so outraged/intrigued/whatever to feel compelled to quote my post.

I've found, however, that the frequent use of the "What's New" page by TC users makes the white text trick useless.

So yeah, I'll use it for the 15 chars issue for sure.

EDIT - Someguy, I was laughing at that exactly, and at the idea that C major music is happy by default.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

All the cool kids (and non-kids) however use the Space Method, at least for posts with more than one word. Like this:

It (lots of spaces here) is.

comes out simply as (without complaints about 15 characters):

It is.


----------



## Guest (Nov 26, 2015)

Stavrogin said:


> EDIT - Someguy, I was laughing at that exactly, and at the idea that C major music is happy by default.




15 char in white, baby!!


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Gouldanian said:


> I'm actually in the mood for some atonal music... let me throw my cat on the piano.


Have you heard of Nora the Piano Cat:


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Stavrogin said:


> :lol:
> 
> (15 characters)


Yes, a thoroughly scientific analysis (none of this music sounds very happy).


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

has anyone else noticed that the thread title has two meanings?


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

TradeMark said:


> has anyone else noticed that the thread title has two meanings?


Can you please elaborate? I admit I do not understand the thread's title.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

ArtMusic said:


> Can you please elaborate? I admit I do not understand the thread's title.


I'm assuming he means the title could mean "The argument about atonal music is resolved" while it could also mean all the pieces in the "atonal music repertoire" have been "resolved" in a musical/tonal sense. Although, if you interpret all serial and pantonal pieces as being in a minor, very few of those pieces, if any, actually have any tonal resolution in the context of a CPT a minor.


----------



## TradeMark (Mar 12, 2015)

violadude said:


> I'm assuming he means the title could mean "The argument about atonal music is resolved" while it could also mean all the pieces in the "atonal music repertoire" have been "resolved" in a musical/tonal sense. Although, if you interpret all serial and pantonal pieces as being in a minor, very few of those pieces, if any, actually have any tonal resolution in the context of a CPT a minor.


Yeah, that's more or less what meant. When first seeing the thread title I assumed it was talking about tonal resolution. But after reading the OP I interpreted as the debate being resolved.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Incidentally, what does OP stand for?

Now that I am one, I hope it doesn't stand for old pedant or worse


----------



## drfaustus (May 23, 2013)

When anyone argues for a given criterion, always, that anyone will find or will devise the truth.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Steatopygous said:


> Incidentally, what does OP stand for?
> 
> Now that I am one, I hope it doesn't stand for old pedant or worse


Original Poster/Original Post.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

hpowders said:


> Original Poster/Original Post.


Thank you. Again I say thanks, to reach 15 characters.


----------

